# 3d printing houses



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's the first two tests that I've printed over the last week still have some wrinkles to iron out. The house is from 1913. The model on the left was a first attempt, the model on the right was an attempt to get a cleaner print. Eventually I hope to be printing a lot of different houses and other buildings from the 1800s and early 1900s. What do you think?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can see a big difference from the two.

I always wanted a "real" house with a porch like that. 
What is with the top of the porch roof? Won't it make that part?


----------



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

It can at this point I'm trying to figure out if it's a translation problem between the program and printer or just that it exceeds the span the printer can handle. I think it is a translation problem because I watched it print the ceiling on floor one and actual floor of floor 2 and it was spanning much further.

Or in short it will, after I figure out why it won't


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

That is very cool, what printer and software are you using


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

curious as to which printer you have?? been looking at these on ebay for a while now..
thanks


----------



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a makerbot replicator 2 the software is beta and I'm not really allowed to say what program. I use sketchup for more mechanical prints and that program works well with it. I'm looking to start a business printing model railroad scenery. Went to college for architecture but am a little far out for the profession as it exists. Out of curiosity with the kinks worked out what would you imagine a fair price for a piece like this would be?

From the looks of things you guys get gouged for scenery and this allows me to check out and recreate common homes in history which I enjoy. Eventually if it's a sustainable business I hope to be able to break from the historical mold and get a little louder. I also have the full document set for Michigan central station I will be making a limited number of models of.


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

Amazing what a replicator can do ! First saw one at the Baxter Pharmaceuticals factory in Round Lake Illinois during the mid-90's. They used to use it to make 3D replicas of parts for engineering purposes. Just for fun, they had actually made an exact replica of a crystal skull, really awesome...


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

What scale are they?


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I am hoping n-scale since that is the section we are in


----------



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

N, could print them ho scale would actually look nicer that way the doors and trim would clean up


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Tapatalk*



Ml-toys said:


> I am hoping n-scale since that is the section we are in


except that does not show on Tapatalk.









This is one I printed in HO. Details, plans, etc. can be viewed here: http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-house-3d-printed-down-on-farm-5.html

Kent in KC
nvrr49.blogspot.com


----------



## Thinktankbros (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks nice kent I'm going to stick to n for now though I'm getting there


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Thinktankbros said:


> It's a makerbot replicator 2 the software is beta and I'm not really allowed to say what program. I use sketchup for more mechanical prints and that program works well with it. I'm looking to start a business printing model railroad scenery. Went to college for architecture but am a little far out for the profession as it exists. Out of curiosity with the kinks worked out what would you imagine a fair price for a piece like this would be?
> 
> From the looks of things you guys get gouged for scenery and this allows me to check out and recreate common homes in history which I enjoy. Eventually if it's a sustainable business I hope to be able to break from the historical mold and get a little louder. I also have the full document set for Michigan central station I will be making a limited number of models of.


If you haven't already, you should check out Shapeways - seems like it would be right up your alley.
http://www.shapeways.com/
Not only will they print your uploaded file, but you can also sell your designs through them.
There's a massive amount of model railroad items available, that were designed by others.

Disclaimer: I've only observed this and read conversations on other forums between people who are designing/selling. I have no direct experience myself.

Good luck!


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have used shapeways many times, see links below, the only issue is large items get to be too expensive. The house a couple posts up would be $100 from shapeways, but for fine detail like these HO scale tools, it was the way to go.









Many more items I have printed at shapeways can be seen at these links:
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/09/lawn-mowersmall-engne-repair-shop.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/02/the-rest-of-details-for-my-ho-scale.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/07/fsm-barnstead-lumber-ho-scale.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/01/2013-model-railroad-and-blog-post-goal.html
http://nvrr49.blogspot.com/2013/02/blairline-church.html


----------

